# Mobile Email Send Problem



## cloa513 (Oct 19, 2013)

I am sending an email to a mobile telephone email account so that I can tutor the person's family. She can send me email but sending to her gets the rejection message as attached as text. Does it mean that her mobile is rejecting unknown senders?
My mobile does not have internet enabled (I don't need it). Is a reply message still an unknown sender to a Japanese mobile phone? 

I live in Japan with my wife and I am trying organise this small tutoring job- I already have one which is 1 1/2 hours per week (when its not cancelled).


----------



## larabell (Sep 10, 2007)

It's possible you've got the address wrong. It's also possible that the recipient's email account is set-up to reject email coming from the Internet (I know DoCoMo supports such a setting, I don't have any experience with Au but it's likely they support a similar setting). It's also possible (in DoCoMo, at least) to block email from specific domains or to block email from all but a specific set of domains. Most of that would be under the user's direct control so you're going to have to contact the recipient and have them check their email settings or call the carrier for help.


----------



## cloa513 (Oct 19, 2013)

*What to say*

Its the correct address- its a reply email. 

How do I tell her (she's Japanese) what to set to allow email from the internet or at least what that is called so she can check her manual or ask her service provider? She probably doesn't know about it.


----------



## larabell (Sep 10, 2007)

I'd look under the general classification of spam filtering. Since I've never used Au I can't tell you what the exact setting would be called or where to find it. I'm sure if she explained the situation to someone at Au they would be able to figure it out.


----------



## cloa513 (Oct 19, 2013)

Fortunately, my wife finally spoke to them and they should understand their email problem however nothing has been fixed. Thanks for your reply.


----------

